# Problem with Corrupted Sims 3 file



## Dave-O (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the Sims 3 for some time now. I stopped playin for a little bit, then went to play it and got a notification that the game was corrupted. Then i uninstalled the game and went to re-install and got a message saying that "Program Filesx86/Electronic Arts/The Sims3/Game Data/Shared/Packages/FullBuild0.*dont remember after the dot* is corrupted and unreadable." Does anyone know what I can do?:4-dontkno


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Dave-O,

Un-install the game again and go to *Program Filesx86/Electronic Arts/The Sims3/* and delete any/all files in that directory.
Then run a check disk scan to scan your HDD for any errors.
To run chkdsk go to *My Computer* and *right-click* on the *HDD*. Select *Properties*, click the TAB *tools* and under *Error Checking* click the button. Make sure *Automatically fix file system errors* is checked and press *Start*.

You will be prompted to restart your PC to continue the scan. Press yes and your system will restart. Upon the PC starting backup Disk check will check your HDD before windows loads up. If it finds any errors it should correct them and boot to windows normally. 

Then try installing the game agian.


----------



## Dave-O (Jul 9, 2009)

I tried deleting the files in the directory, and got a message stating "An unexpected error is preventing this operation. Make a note of this error code, which might be useful if you get additional help to resolve this problem:

Error 0x80070091: The directory is not empty"


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Did you try the steps i mentioned above.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

this is a problem with the virtualization service and UAC
you probably have installed/upgraded vista with a USER account called
Admin. Or gave a user account Admin priviliges later.
-Error 0x80070091 is just one of the many issues associated with UAC. -

You will NOT be able to do the following:
use a third party shredder, defragmenter, or permission unlocker to
solve your issue. (workarounds with regedits and command prompts work
for most issues but once inside the system 32 folder this does not work
so happily) regedit /deleting 'virtual store' will also not work. any
method fixing of corrupt files in your case may need to be done before
Vista boots.

1. make sure all your services are turned to automatic. in particular
'dcom', and 'virtal disk' in particular.
2. any third party workaround must be installed with the 'run as
administrator' option
3. a system rollback may be necessary.
4. reinstall may be the last option


----------



## Dave-O (Jul 9, 2009)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Did you try the steps i mentioned above.


I did, and when I went to start the chkdsk, I got a prompt telling me that it can't start because the program is running. Then it asked me to schedule a chkdsk, but when I clicked it, nothing happens.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

TRy uninstalling the game with revo uninstaller.
http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## Dave-O (Jul 9, 2009)

I downloaded Revo, but I already uninstalled the game and can't find a way to get to my program files to delete it.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Reinstall it, then uninstall it with Revo uninstaller.


----------



## Dave-O (Jul 9, 2009)

that's the problem. When I go to install it, that's when I get that message that I quoted in my first post.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Some times Vistas UAC can interfere when setting up chkdsk, there are other ways of running the scan.
Go to Start > All Programs > Accessories > Right-Click on Command Prompt and select "Run as Administrator"
A black window will popup. In here type *chkdsk /f* you will then be told that the volume is locked and wish to schedule a scan next restart. Type Y and press enter. Restart your PC and the scan should begin.


----------



## Dave-O (Jul 9, 2009)

That didn't work either. I'm just thinking that I have to back up all my stuff and re boot.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Delete the folder that contained the sims 3 manually.


----------



## Dave-O (Jul 9, 2009)

tried it....won't let me do it manually.


----------

